# samba4 install by default and want adduser



## mfaridi (Oct 3, 2010)

I install Gnome and samba4 is installed by default and I can not find something like 
	
	



```
smbpasswd
```
 and 
	
	



```
pdbedit
```
for add user for smaba4 and use it.

How I can add user for samba 4 and use it config it?

I want only simple sharing and share files and folder and I need every one connect to samba enter password and use samba, like samba3.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2010)

Samba4 uses kerberos/ldap so the old tools will not work.

http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO


----------

